# Bobcat 450



## nickblaze466 (Oct 15, 2009)

1996 450, 1546 hours. 

kohler gas 18hp engine, narrow tires. will fit through 36'' gate. choice of 36'' or 42'' bucket. 

5200obo, needs to sell.


----------

